# Show up date and some pictures of the dogs.



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So here are the winnings
Spock 1 1st
Crixus 2 1st
Nicki 1 1st and 1 2nd
Xena 1 2nd-She only showed one day.

Photos of the dogs and even some pictures by Cheryl Caragan!!!!

Nicki in the ring for Best Puppy



Photos of Nicki byCheryl



Spock



In the ring receiving his 1st place


Being taunted by Lauren with a stick.





Crixus being handled by Lauren in Best of Show. I was handling Spock





Honey Bunches. Was not shown other than in Best rednose. She was just along for the ride.


My girls! Crixus and Xena!






Lauren has more pictures too.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

congratulations on your wins. They all look so great! hahahaha love the last pictures! SO cool they are twins, but not...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah I will post more pics when I can. Been busy here. Lol what happened to the Banshee and Spock pics? I wonder if she just didn't finish them yet? Oh well! I had a blast going to the show with u even despite the lack of sleep and cramped driving quarters lol!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It was so much fun meeting you guys and attending my very first ADBA show ever! I wish I'd had the time and energy to make it out on Sunday too but being in the sun all day on Saturday drained me! I think I might be allergic to sunshine, hehe.


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

Gorgeous dogs, as always! Grats on the wins!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It was great to meet you to Carrie! Thanks for putting us up for the night as well 

Thanks everyone.

Lauren they may just not have turned out well or she could still be working pictures.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Still so dang jealous of you West Coasters... doing stuff together... *cries in a corner*


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> It was great to meet you to Carrie! Thanks for putting us up for the night as well
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Lauren they may just not have turned out well or she could still be working pictures.


It was my pleasure  My cats on the other hand...still traumatized. Although that's partially because of Lucy. I think they're hoping that she's just temporary too.



BullyGal said:


> Still so dang jealous of you West Coasters... doing stuff together... *cries in a corner*


Kayla you are welcome to come stay here anytime! If you start walking now you can make it here for the Oregon show in September


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Carriana said:


> Kayla you are welcome to come stay here anytime! If you start walking now you can make it here for the Oregon show in September


hmmm or not.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Dogs look great!!!... Looks like ya'll had fun!! Pics are really good! Bunches don't even look the same, she sucked up real nice. Our dang VW broke down last minute so I wasn't able to leave town with the only vehicle. It would've been great to get em all pictured together. Congrats!! Wonderful up:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Those pictures of Spock and then the ones do the sisters are just awesome!! Love them! Good looking dogs as always


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Woooo hooooo nice job and great pictures.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations on your wins! Love the photos as well. Especially the ones of Xena and Crixus together looking opposite directions, and the ones of Spock where Lauren's teasing him! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Fantastic pics!! All the dogs look great!
Congrats on all the ribbons.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome pics! Congrats!


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

Congratulations on your wins!!!

love that last photo.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone!



Firehazard said:


> Dogs look great!!!... Looks like ya'll had fun!! Pics are really good! Bunches don't even look the same, she sucked up real nice. Our dang VW broke down last minute so I wasn't able to leave town with the only vehicle. It would've been great to get em all pictured together. Congrats!! Wonderful up:


We were wondering why you didn't show up!
I actually have to work to keep weight on her. I would like to have her with more than what she has now, but she just runs it all off with Nicki. She eats the same amount I feed the boys! LOL


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Finally got the car back today.. The WHOLE crew look amazing.. Great job Holly!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

The dogs look great congrats on your placings. 
Honey, honey bunches is just gorgeous


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats on all the wins. Yay for Neener for getting noticed this time :woof: glad you girls had a great time out there and the pics turned out beautiful


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks all again! I am really enjoying these ADBA dogs and ADBA show. The dogs, the people, all of it. 

I even had 2 of my family who are in WA come to the show. They are extended family and didn't know much about my dogs other than I had them. I warned them this was not like the show you see on TV. They LOVED IT!!! went on and on about how healthy and conditioned the dogs were, how gorgeous they were! Really a pleasant experience!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

great job at the show , congrats  love the pics cheryl took.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

angelbaby said:


> love the pics cheryl took.


I know right! I can't thank her enough  Did Lauren post hers? She did some of Banshee too.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> I know right! I can't thank her enough  Did Lauren post hers? She did some of Banshee too.


No. Lol I been slackin. I guess I'll start my own thread when I get home. Lol


----------



## Andraxx (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome and Great Pics...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> No. Lol I been slackin. I guess I'll start my own thread when I get home. Lol


Come on get on it fool! Banshee's shots are great!!!!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

They all look awesome & congrats on your wins!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

